# ffmpeg



## xwsnet (23. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einem Server das Problem, dass ich ein You Tube Clone Script installieren soll. Dabei muss darauf ffmpeg-php installiert sein. Aber ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht richtig hin.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

mfg

//edit: Es handelt sich dabei um einen Debian Server mit einer "Perfect Setup" Installation.


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2007)

Kannst Du das näehr beschreiben oder gibt es irendwelche Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## xwsnet (24. Nov. 2007)

Natürlich kann ich das näher beschreiben.

Ich habe verschiedene Tutorials bereits durchgearbeitet, aber leider gab es dabei Fehlermeldungen. Die kann ich leider nicht asuwendig. Ich versuche das gleich einmal zu reproduzieren.

Eins von den Tutorials ist hier zu finden: http://ultratxt.com/index.php?id=072291cd79

Beim Upload der Videos meldet das Script dann immer, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, der auf ffmpeg zurückzuführen ist.


Oder hast du eine gute Anleitung, um ffmpeg und ffmpeg-php zu installieren? Danke schonmal für deine Mühen...
------------------------------------
Der Fehler, der beim Upload kommt ist:

*Fatal error*:  Class 'ffmpeg_movie' not found in */var/www/web2/web/upload.php* on line *83
------------------------------------

*


----------



## xwsnet (25. Nov. 2007)

So, der Fehler kommt jetzt nicht mehr. Ich habe mich noch einmal drangesetzt, und FFMPEG installiert. Jetzt geht der Upload ohne Probleme. Das einzige Problem ist, dass zwar das Video gespeichert wird und ein Vorschaubild erstellt wird. Aber das FLV File wird nicht generiert. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt? Gerne gebe ich auch einen Link zu der Installation.

So, ich habe jetzt ein bisschen weitergeguckt. Inzwischen steht in dem error.log:

FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
  configuration:  --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-a52 --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
  libavutil version: 0d.49.0.0
  libavcodec version: 0d.51.11.0
  libavformat version: 0d.50.5.0
  built on Mar 26 2007 15:50:40, gcc: 4.1.2 20061115 (prerelease) (Debian 4.1.1-21)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/var/www/web2/web/video/13.mpg':
  Duration: 00:00:04.4, start: 0.360000, bitrate: 1594 kb/s
  Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg1video, yuv420p, 352x288, 1151 kb/s, 25.00 fps(r)
  Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 44100 Hz, mono, 64 kb/s
Output #0, flv, to '/var/www/web2/web/flvideo/13.flv':
  Stream #0.0: Video: flv, yuv420p, 352x288, q=2-31, 200 kb/s, 25.00 fps(c)
  Stream #0.1: Audio: 0x0000, 22050 Hz, mono, 32 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

Wenn ich den Log Output richtig deute, kann er Stream 0.1 nicht verarbeiten, da ihm der Codec fehlt. Laut dem letzten Log-Eintrag ist stream 0.1 vom Typ "0x0000" also fehlt da möglicherweise der Audio Typ???


----------



## xwsnet (26. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn ich den Log Output richtig deute, kann er Stream 0.1 nicht verarbeiten, da ihm der Codec fehlt. Laut dem letzten Log-Eintrag ist stream 0.1 vom Typ "0x0000" also fehlt da möglicherweise der Audio Typ???


Hallo,
genauso würde ich das auch sehen. Aber wenn ich das "manuell" per Shell mache, dann funktioniert das einwandfrei. Auch wenn ich ein Video hochlade und dieses dann nachträglich in das entsprechende File umformatiere, gibt es keine Probleme.

Nur es funktioniert eben nicht automatisch. Ich kann nachher mal nach der entsprechenden Passage in dem Script gucken, der für ffmpeg zuständig ist. Den poste ich dann nochmal.


----------



## Hamodi (23. Apr. 2008)

*Ich auch!*

Hallo xwsnet!
Hast du es gelöst?
Sitze nämlich am selben Problem!

LG
Hamodi


----------



## xwsnet (23. Apr. 2008)

Hi,
das ist jetzt ja auch schon wieder so lange her... 

Ich habe dazu zu erst ein Script gebastelt, welches nach dem Upload das Video konvertiert. Denn per Shell hat es ja einwandfrei geklappt... Das habe ich dann in den YouTube-Clone eingebaut und das hat soweit einwandfrei geklappt...

Aber ich habe mich damit auch schon seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr mit beschäftigt...


----------



## Hamodi (24. Apr. 2008)

ok..
Trotzdem danke!!!


----------



## vzcrsa (10. Aug. 2008)

ich habe das selbe problem ffmpeg datein werden nicht angezeigt, versuche ffmpeg neu zu installieren liefen alle fehl ( Debian-Etch )


----------

